# Tell Me-Is this a Score?



## Mad Mike (Jan 25, 2009)

Bought this bike from a guy that actually took it to a bike shop and the  owner couldn't identify it. All I did was rub the head badge,and low and behold.  Just wanted to share some! Thanks Hud!
Oh yes,B4 I forget....38 ZEP.


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome score.

It is a Very complete 38-39 Hawthorne Zep. The model was produced by both Cleveland Welding and H. P. Snyder. Your bike is one of the Snyder versions. It is rare to find one with all the accoutrements still in place.

Phil


----------



## Brentville (Jan 25, 2009)

*What's the score?*

It is a sweet bike in very nice condition and complete.  But isn't a "score" relative to the price paid?  For $50 that bike is a freakin' steal!  For $300 it's a very good bike for the price.  For $1,200, there is probably a guy posting somewhere right now about how much he got for an old bike he sold somebody at the local bike shop.


----------



## Mad Mike (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re-Is This a Score*

I just forgot to mention that the 2sp ND works like a champ,and inside the tank,was the original key for the locking front end in an envelope,2 original tools,and directions on "how to change a tire" which looks as though it was printed yesterday-YES,it's that cherry! I just hope someone can use the pic as a reference for a resto or something.


----------



## Mad Mike (Jan 25, 2009)

*Score...*

$200 was the magic number


----------



## olschbp (Jan 25, 2009)

that bike came from the East Bay area right? if it did, you only beat me by a few minutes on it


----------



## Mad Mike (Jan 26, 2009)

*Score-*

It's the one. Christmas morning. The seller said nobody came and looked,so...


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 26, 2009)

*Funny...*

Your just gonna get trampled on by the jelious ones that can't admit that bike is a

SCORE!!!!

A lot of hard to find parts on that one... Price,  Who Cares Keep It!!!

Don't part it out...

J A M I E


----------



## olschbp (Jan 26, 2009)

that is a GOOD score for sure, even if I didn't get it, I hope that you keep it as it is, and by the way, if you ever decide to sell, please let me know, enjoy


----------



## JRE (Jan 26, 2009)

Very cool bike.I love the patina on it. If it where mine the only thing I'd change is the tires.


----------



## Brentville (Jan 26, 2009)

*He shoots he scores!*

Stole it!  That's a great price for that bike in that condition with all the extras.  Score!


----------



## Mad Mike (Jan 29, 2009)

*Last thing-Score....*

Before I let this one go,Here's a Q for you all- In the pic,and on the bike,notice NO drop stand.Frame isn't paint chipped in that area.In the basket was a frame mounted kick stand. I reserched the patent #,and showed issued December 1934,by a gent named Berry Cohen. Stand is a greenish color(millitary) and has never been mounted as far as I can tell.
So-Whatcha think? Possibly goes with bike when bought new? An add on? Thoughts? If it would be correct for the bike,like came on it,I'll install it,if not the correct drop stand will be installed. Thanks-Mike


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 30, 2009)

*Stand...*

Well it does have a clip for the dropstand... some bikes had provisions for both but usually the clip is not on the bike without a stand...

J A M I E


----------



## JRE (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking also


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jan 30, 2009)

WHAT A SCORE! You really made out good with this find. Beautiful! I wouldn't change a thing- everything down to the tires and grips looks great, I think it would be a crime to restore or change that in anyway.  Wow, that is some great luck.


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 30, 2009)

*very nice*

great find.


----------



## Mad Mike (Jan 30, 2009)

*Score!*

Hi all-Thanks for the reply's.  The plans are as follows= Just the way you see it,is the way it will stay! I won't even clean it up,although I have wiped it down. They're only original ONCE! If I started the clean/wax/detail process,then what? Just won't work. I ride it as much as possible,and enjoy it,so there it is. Once again,thanks to all,and keep our hobby going!
-Mike


----------



## sensor (Jan 30, 2009)

*Nice*

yeah id have to agrea with it being a great score!
really good condition,a survivor,and youd be hard pressed to find a n.d. 2 speed thats complete and functions for less than what you paid for the whole bike:eek:


----------

